# cherry bomb?



## jyoung8j (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone ever try this or hear of it?? Its 25mg dbol and 25mg adrol.. how did it work out for ya??


----------



## Joliver (Dec 5, 2013)

No, but it sounds awesome.


----------



## Yabuddy54 (Dec 5, 2013)

Never heard of it, but it sound ****in awesome. Hopefully someone's tried and chimes in.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 5, 2013)

Lot of guys do it...ive done up to 50dbol and 100adrol...of course it works great! (short time period w/ liver support)

Ohh...and calling it a 'cherry bomb' is kweer as f.uck


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol thts wht the bottle says.. was thinking bout adding it at end of my cycle last 4wks.. I got it in a ugl buyout..lol


----------



## GreatGunz (Dec 6, 2013)

It's a power lifters candy myself and others have tried 
50mg Dbol/100mg Drol/25-50mg winstrol will have you lifting trucks


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 6, 2013)

Which one is better for gains adrol or dbol


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 6, 2013)

Pick whatever works for you. They both give the same exact gains. How you respond to the drug is what matters. Id rather have dbol because i dont feel like shit and my face doesnt get as puffy. Now my buddy prefers adrol he feels great on it and it add fullness to the physique.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 6, 2013)

I like drol better. I don't bloat as bad which is weird. Plus With good drol I get pumps from it on day 1.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 6, 2013)

So this combo would prob put on serious size or bloat.. lol


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 6, 2013)

Most people do this combo to avoid sides. So yes you have a good chance at evading bloat. But if you do get bloat you wont know who the culprit is. Plus have in mind that diet plays a significant role in bloat on many peeps.


And do 50mg anadrol btw. 25mg of anadrol is shit.


----------



## GreatGunz (Dec 6, 2013)

100 of drol....


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 6, 2013)

Its a pre made oral with it being 25 and 25..


----------



## losieloos (Dec 6, 2013)

Just try it jyoung that's the best thing you could do.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 6, 2013)

Lol yea ill give it a shot at last 4wks of cycle..


----------



## bronco (Dec 6, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Anyone ever try this or hear of it?? Its 25mg dbol and 25mg adrol.. how did it work out for ya??



Which lab is it? Scorpion?


----------



## stonetag (Dec 6, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Pick whatever works for you. They both give the same exact gains. How you respond to the drug is what matters. Id rather have dbol because i dont feel like shit and my face doesnt get as puffy. Now my buddy prefers adrol he feels great on it and it add fullness to the physique.


I prefer adrol but only short and sweet and always with some ester of test, oh and an AI for sure. feel like dog sheite by its self.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 6, 2013)

G.G. said:


> 100 of drol....



heroswole is right 25mgs is nothing, 50mgs week 1, 100mgs week 2 and 3, 50mgs week 4, then get the fuk off it! Gainsville for sure if the gear is quality.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 7, 2013)

Yea bronco it does say scorpion... is it any good.. heard was good from ga or some shit..


----------



## bronco (Dec 7, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Yea bronco it does say scorpion... is it any good.. heard was good from ga or some shit..



Never tried it myself but has some very good reviews, should be gtg


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 7, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Its a pre made oral with it being 25 and 25..



so take 2 pussy


----------



## Joliver (Dec 7, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> so take 2 pussy



Hell, I might take 3....or...never mind.  

Wouldn't mind finding some of it just to try.  I don't tolerate anadrol very well, but I don't like to split pills.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 7, 2013)

Andro ill do it in honor of u...lol gotta get swole like u bro..


----------



## Pmiller (Jan 30, 2014)

The cherry bomb is a pre stack oral in fluid form ! How much to take ? Cc or tea spoon ? Fist time getting some ahit like this in fluid I have no idea how much to take


----------



## italian1 (Jan 30, 2014)

I had cherry bombs on my camaro in HS. They worked good.


----------



## Pmiller (Jan 30, 2014)

The cherry bomb is a pre stack oral in fluid form ! How much to take ? Cc or tea spoon ? Fist time getting some ahit like this in fluid I have no idea how much to take


----------



## Gt500face (Jan 31, 2014)

On my last cycle I ran 50mg drol and 25mg dbol for 4 weeks. It got me thick as ****, but it did suppress my appetite.


----------



## Pmiller (Jan 31, 2014)

Gt500face said:


> On my last cycle I ran 50mg drol and 25mg dbol for 4 weeks. It got me thick as ****, but it did suppress my appetite.


I have ran a stack befor 100mg androl 25 DBol and blew up nice but this is fluid and premix fluid some new shit I got came in a bottle with lAbel cherry bomb but how much fluid equals the right mg is the qestion I seek


----------



## Gt500face (Jan 31, 2014)

What does it say that it's dosed at? If it doesn't say on the label then I would ask your source.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 31, 2014)

I did a cc a day..


----------



## bronco (Jan 31, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> I did a cc a day..



how was it jyoung? get much out of it


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 31, 2014)

Yea blew up like a balloon... stopped it after a wk half cuz I was so uncomfortable. . Made lil stronger but nothing real crazy.. I hate tren but im my strongest on it.. so I wasnt impressed.. think my dbol did same thing and cheaper..


----------

